# Anyone use H&R handi rifles?



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a couple in .444 that we use during "primitive weapon" season here in Mississippi, great little guns for the $, but are lacking in a couple areas, my biggest complaint are the triggers in them.

My trigger pull on both rifles were over 7#! One was 7.7 the other was 7.1, obviously this will make longer range shots and tight groups about impossible.

You have the option of sending them back to the factory and have them adjusted to 3#, I beleive they do it for free if you are getting a new barrel fitted, but if not, they charge you for it. Me not being too fond of sending a rifle off, I decided to talk to a local gunsmith about trigger jobs, I was quoted $80 per rifle.... The rifles aren't but maybe $250-$275 new, so I didn't want to put the money into them.

After a lot of reading, I decided to try the "graphite trigger job", Google it if you want to read more about it.
Basically what I did was completely oil free/clean fun, then I put graphite all in the trigger assembly/action area, I then cycled the hammer and trigger repetedly for approx 30 min. I did this by cocking the hammer and pulling the trigger as I am pulling it back , offering as much resistance as I could in the process. After I did this for about 3o min , I stopped and put the trigger scale on it, IT WAS AT 3.3 POUNDS! And it virtually eliminated what trigger creep I did have! 

I did the 2nd rifle the same way, and wound up with a 3.6 pound trigger pull on it. 
After cycling each rifle with the graphite, I tore them down and cleaned them thoroughly to get graphite out. 

Just thought I'd pass this along, pretty easy job that should make these rifles accuracy improve.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for the info.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep! I have an H&R 308 that's one of my favorites. Trigger pull is heavy, I'm gonna try this.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> Yep! I have an H&R 308 that's one of my favorites. Trigger pull is heavy, I'm gonna try this.


Report back with your results if you try it, curious as to what you get your pull down to.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Did the same to mine but tore it down and smoothed all mating surfaces, worked great took my furthest deer at 125 yrds.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

thanks man will have to try this on my slug gun


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

I did a trigger job on my encore. I polished all the important surfaces with a dremel tool. I eliminated most all the creep but didn't really lower the trigger pull.


----------



## HappyTime (Dec 31, 2013)

I guess the graphite polishes the mating surfaces?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

HappyTime said:


> I guess the graphite polishes the mating surfaces?


That is correct


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've got a 2506 and had the factory do it in 2004. They did it free back then. It's a,very crisp 3# and smooth. I've shot out to 325 yards no problem.


----------



## joel6180 (Feb 22, 2015)

This is great information! Thanks for the post!


----------

